# Coyote calling



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

What sounds do you guys recommend for a coyote that howls/barks back to your call but won't come in? I had this happen over the weekend back and forth for 30-40 min. At one point it sounded like they were getting closer but never came out of a deep canyon. Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

It is going to depend on the kind of bark. If they busted you and knew you were there, it would be a warning bark and you are not going to call them in.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

If it sounded like a bark, bark, bark, YIP, etc etc then you were caught and they were warning other coyotes. I've never been able to call them in after that. Someone else on this board might have some insight on what to do.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

What if we were not busted?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Do you know if you were or not. IF you are not sure of the difference you may just educate them more by trying. Sometimes they just wont come in. This time of year the only ones left are smart. Most of them have been educated and are going to be a lot harder to get. All you can do is play with them and try different things or leave and try again in a few weeks with a different sound.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Did you howl or do any other coyote vocalization? If so, I'm assuming you heard a challenge response.

A lot of times coyotes will sound off with a challenge howl (similar but not always exact as #C24 on the site below).

http://www.gofoxpro.com/site/products/soundpacks/preview-foxpro-sounds.php

If I get a challenge response I assume I did something right, that the coyote thinks there is another coyote in the vicinity. However, if the challenge response goes on and on, there is usually a hang up such as the coyote is on the edge of its territory and doesn't want to advance, there is a natural barrier it doesn't want to cross, maybe it's waiting for backup to arrive, it doesn't want to leave a den site or rendezvous site with puppies (this would be in the summer), or any other number of things that mysteriously go on in a coyote's head. What I normally do that doesn't always work is challenge back a couple times and then go to a pup distress or some other call that would make a coyote revert to its instincts and come in running. If all else fails, try to sneak closer (very difficult without getting busted) and challenge again. If the coyote thinks you are advancing with serious intentions, they might get serious as well.

I will add the caveat that if the coyote is hung up, it may be a better idea to retreat and try again another day rather than forcing the issue and educating them. After all, locating them is half the battle.

I will also say that my whole post is assuming you heard a challenge response and not the "everyone shut your mouth and get out of here" response. This is a very distinct sound that I've only heard from females with puppies. It's hard to describe other than it sounds very strained and different than usual coyote sounds. You will only hear it once, and then you may see a tail spinning as it's moving rapidly in the opposite direction.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I should add that the one time I tried to advance towards the coyote in this type of situation I had a rocky hill between me and him. The coyote was still far enough off, and there was thick enough cover to attempt it. Anyway, I got to the hill, and the coyote who had now stopped talking, was also advancing. To make a long story short, we met face to face at 30 yards, and I never even got a shot off. So.... sneaking closer may not always be the best idea.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Reb is right it all depends on what kind of howl you heard. A warning bark is very distinct and if you've been calling for any length of time will know it instantly.
If it wasn't, and if you could hear multiple coyotes then you probably just got a response as to say hey we are over here. 
I guess I should ask if you were howling?
If you were not howling and they started howling because of a distress call then 99.5% chance it was a warning bark.
Now if it was a warning bark, the only time I have got one after a warning bark there was 3 people in the group and I slipped out backwards into a wash a snuck along it until I was closer to the dog. I peeked over and he was still barking at the caller so I was able to get a 200 yard shot at him. Most times you will never get them though.
If its a response to a howl then likely you can get them to come in with a non aggressive female or group howl followed by a distress call. This also depends on how close you were to them. If your to far away or they just wont budge, and if its possible get up and sneak closer 50 to 100 yards or more if you can. Then call again. 
If it was a challenge howl then try a pup howl or female. if you feel that the coyote is a big male try another challenge howl back. 
I also try a pup distress when I have a response.
A story about this, Myself and a buddy had set up on one side of a big wash/draw. We had a small creek in the bottom with some cottonwoods and a field on top of the other side. I started calling with a distress cottontail and a few minutes in I howled(this was in March), I got a response from a coyote up in the field. He kept challenging me, so I kept challenging him back. He wouldn't budge though so I tried female vocals and still nothing. I pulled up my binos and was able to find him just sniffing around looking for mice in the field. I tried different howls and he would just look up howl and go back to searching. 
After about 10 minutes of this I was getting pretty upset and was looking through the call list and saw pup distress and figured why not, I've tried everything else. Bam as soon as it started playing this coyote turned and at full speed came charging in. I shot him at 10 yards!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for all of the information! I am new to calling and learning each time that I go. I was howling at the time and I think that there were at least two coyotes responding.


----------

